# Spam-Masche



## anonym :P (12 September 2007)

hallo miteinander!

ich wollte mir mal ein paar unerwünschte mails von profis, wie sie hier in massen zu finden sind, erläutern lassen 

Ich erhalte seit nicht langer zeit mehrere mails, in denen steht ich habe mich irgendwo angemeldet oder mich zu irgendwelchen newslettern eingetragen...

Deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob 

a) die absender nur sagen, ich wurde dort registriert, um mich mit werbemails voll zu klatschen

b) mich dort wirklich am laufenden bande jemand anmeldet, so zum zeitvertreib, also identitätsdiesbsahl

Danke im voraus für Antworten!


----------



## Juri (13 September 2007)

*AW: Spam-Masche*

In aller Regel a) es sei denn Du hast Dich selber angemeldet.


----------

